# Fire Alarm



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

ace89 said:


> Who decides where duct smokes are to be installed


The person or company that will certify the system, it is also a 110.3b issue


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They are required on a HVAC unit that exceeds 2,000 CFM and located on the return side when the capacity of the HVAC unit exceeds 15,000 CFM and serves (2) or more floors..

That is the book version, but there is too much information you would have to know about the HVAC system..

Usually the architect spells them out on the plans that have to be approved by the Fire Marshall


----------

